# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Еще 7 :dandavat:

## Maral Alim

Харе Кришна уважаемый Патита Павана Прабху, пожалуйста примите мои низкие поклоны!
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Еще немного вопросов не дают мне покоя:

1. Преданный задал вопрос как ему постутить, он работает одвакатом и ему приходиться защищать преступников. как поступить в этой случаи?

2. есть ли способы уменьшить потребности ко сну? почему обычно к 5-6 часам утра тяга ко сну сильно? Связано ли это с переходом вата доши на капха?

3. В чем причина того что когда люди вступают в семейную жизнь у них ослабевает садхана? и что делать чтобы того не допустить? и у всех ли такое бывает? или есть Преданные которые все равно полны энтузиазма в служении Кришне?

4. Из-за чего мы иногда теряем решимость повторять, соблюдать строгую садхану?

5. Действует ли желание других людей на нашу судьбу? а если да, то как оградиться от нежелательных желании?

6. в чем долг дочери перед отцом и матерем? каким методом она может отблагодарить своих родителей?

7. что все таки означает : бить ум башмаком? 
на пример означает ли это те же самые поклоны но осознанные, или очень сильные методы такие как: вкушать с земли и т.п.?

Спасибо!  :dandavat: 
Ваша слуга, марал

----------


## Patita Pavana das

1. Он должен защищать законность наказания. Незаконное наказание - это так же насилие над живым существом. Наказание должно способствовать изменению сознания преступника в лучшую сторону, и адвокат может мыслить именно в этом направлении. Он может доказывать в суде, что именно его мера наказания будет полезна в данной ситуации.

 2. Не стоит уменьшать время сна, надо выработать в себе привычку ко сну в определенное время. На вырабатывание привычки может уйти определенное время, но зато потом все станет на свои места, и не будет доставлять беспокойств.

 3. Не всегда вступление в семейную жизнь приводит к ослаблению садханы, скорее это приводит к изменению садханы, к ее коррекции в соответствии с изменившимися обстоятельствами. Это нормально и не должно предаваться злой критике.

 4. Если в садхане нет гармонии и происходит перегрев, такая депрессия приводит к потере сил, которых и не хватает для того, чтобы следовать ей строго.

 5. Окружающие люди влияют на нас своим общением, поэтому, контролируя общение, вы можете и контролировать это влияние. Дистанция - вот инструмент для этих изменений.

 6. Хороший ребенок прославляет своих родителей своим славным поведением. Люди судят о родителях по их детям, поэтому, делая что-то, всегда помните об этом законе.

 7. Садхана, данная нам духовным учителем и будет тем самым башмаком, которым мы и приструним наш сумасшедший ум. Просто не забывайте делать это ежедневно. Даже один раз пропущенная джапа даст уму такую фору, что справиться с ним будет трудно в течение нескольких недель.

----------


## Maral Alim

Харе Кришна уважаемый Патита Павана Прабху, пожалуйста примите мои смиренные поклоны! Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Спасибо! 
Ваша слуга, марал

----------

